# Pics of my Wonder Horse



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Great pics, I've always liked Daisy and you look great yourself. 

I thought you were in OK and wondered where the beach is, but double checked and see you are in TX. Near the beach, or was it a long haul?


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I only live about 25 minutes from the coast. I love it.


----------



## liv913 (Dec 17, 2014)

You guys look like you have a great bond!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

shee IS a wonder horse!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

You guys have quite the relationship! Beautiful.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Thank you all! She's amazing! We did some bareback and bridleless at the beach the other day, it was quite magical!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow. I am just amazed by your seat lol.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Love love love these pics! What a neat little mare..


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

This one was before Christmas. Had a helicopter land and take off about 50 yards from us. The horses were interested but not afraid.


----------



## SummerBlaze1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Pretty


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Lonestar, thank-you for sharing this pictures!

In my dreams I ride like you do! What a fantastic relationship you have with Daisy.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Thank you walkamile!


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

LOVE the last picture in your first post. I wish I had your seat .


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

That's one of my favorites too! I had it printed and it's in my bathroom. Lol. and thank you!


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

Beautiful! I can see your horse adores you! I wish mine loved me like yours loves you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I had too much free time.....

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152770431639130&l=565203639741006977


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Some pictures from today! We had an awesome ride on the beach.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Awesome pictures, horse & rider! I am so jealous you live near a beach!


----------



## jessierose (Jan 4, 2015)

Your photos are lovely! I cannot wait to take my horses to the beach!
This might be a stupid question but does sand bother unshod horses? I've never really thought about it until now. Do they need beach shoes? lol


----------

